# Can numerous x-rays cause infertility?



## soc (Jun 20, 2007)

During the course of DH's life, he has had his right leg, right hip, and possibly his entire pelvis, x-rayed NUMEROUS times:

From age 1 to 10 years - he had x-rays roughly once every 6 months
From age 10 to 18 years - he had numerous x-rays per year (too many for him to recall the exact number)
Considering that DH & I have been TTC for 12+ months, we're wondering:
Could these x-rays have possibly effected DH's fertility?

This is a question which we will ask the Doctor, when we go to see him later this month - but in the meantime, if anyone has any opinion, experience or answer to our question concerning number of x-rays & fertility, I'd much appreciate it.

-soc


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

They generally try to shield little boys. I don't think you'll know until he does his semen analysis.


----------

